# Becoming A Breeder...



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

Hi I am looking for information on breeding. For those of you who have the experience can you give me tips on what to do and what not to do? I know generalities but am looking for specifics on the entire process. 

Also if you know any resources that would be of any help to me; books, websites, etc. let me know. 

Thanks :grin:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Find a good mentor...someone who breeds the cats you'd like to breed and is willing to take you under their wing. Start by going to a cat show and talking with them. Find someone you click with.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Firstly fall head over heels with a breed, one you just can't live without.

Start out showing a neuter or two for a few years, in which time you'll form a relationship with your breeder and also network with other breeders.

After that time your breeder may feel comfortable selling you an entire girl.

You need to know the genetics of your breed, and health requirements. Most can be found via google or some breeder websites, and of course by talking to breeders. 

This is a book many breeders have Amazon.com: Robinson's Genetics for Cat Breeders and Veterinarians (9780750640695): Carolyn M. Vella, Lorraine M. Shelton BS BA, John J. McGonagle, Terry W. Stanglein VMD: Books

Breeding is a lot of work, basically a full time job with raising kittens, cleaning and maintaining a healthy environment, showing. There are no vacations, no sick days.
But it's also a great hobby, striving for the perfect cat. most of my closest friends I met through cats, and of course making peoples dreams comes true with their dream kitten is always nice.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

All of the above suggestions are good, but you may want to read about the CFA Mentor program first. Breeding purebred cats is not a moneymaker, but an expensive time-consuming hobby, and most breeders consider they're doing well if they can cover their vet and show expenses. It is a source of joy when a kitten you have bred does very well in shows and your pet kittens are loved and cherished by their owners. 

http://www.cfa.org/modules/search/default.aspx?keyword=mentor


----------

